# Tenmille ground throw



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any idea on where to get parts? The squirrels ate the little round plastic piece
on the throw handle.

Don


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Switchcrafters makes one: http://www.switchcrafters.com/ez-catalog/X381875/16/AG-135


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would just make something for it. Little bit of brass stock with a hole in it. Slip it on and solder it. Little rascals will break their teeth on it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't make them out of lead. Seems the squirrels like the taste of lead as they were chewing on the lead vent pipes where they came through the roof from the bathroom plumbing. I'm surprised the animal rights people aren't all up in arms over hurting the poor tree rats.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Don,
A couple of things come to mind.
1) Does it matter if it's not there? It will still function without it!
2) Have you contacted Terry and Shirley at Tenmille?
3) Can you find 'something' and drill it out to fit - preferably made of something that squirrels don't eat! (Not too sure what that can be as they ate a bunch of drywall in my workshop roof, trying to get into the house, so they'll probably eat anything - steel?!)
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Llagas Creek used to sell them. Marty should have a bunch of them, with all the track he's taken up.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Llagas still sells them.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan Pantages said:


> Llagas still sells them.


Yes, but probably NOT parts.
I understood that Don is just looking to replace the disc, not the whole thing.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
E-mail me with your address and I will send you one.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
I sent you a private message but not sure with this new website if it went through.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw this, Most of mine are still with the switches. I need to see if I have extra.


----------

